

Build your own Search Engine - steff0219
http://www.buildasearch.com

======
ycombomeal
BuildaSearch seemed to work fine with the '<http://news.ycombinator.com'> url.
I find that buildasearch offer tons more options over Google CSE. I read in
some forum that buildasearch will be releasing the best build in January 2009.
<http://www.buildasearch.com/itsideways> works great! BTW this site is not the
most user friendly...

------
rtw
What is the value of this over Google CSE (Custom Search Engine)?

<http://www.google.com/coop/cse/>

------
steff0219
Gojomo...You didn't upload your logo or name of your search. Just click on
each item (background, search bar, etc) and a color box will pop up.

~~~
gojomo
That mechanism was far from obvious. I did enter a name; apparently that text
only appears in the URL, not the page.

I also changed the background color, and that was apparently lost when I went
back to adjust from 'single site' (which was not confining searches to
news.ycombinator.com) to 'multiple sites'.

I see what you're trying to do with the direct click-to-change customization,
but the modality/light-boxes/workflow is very confusing and frustrating. I
would suggest being unapologetically web-form-like: every change should
require a 'submit' to take effect; result in a full-page-reload; the reload
should show the change (no separate 'preview' mode).

------
gojomo
I tried to create one for news.ycombinator.com:

<http://buildasearch.com/news_yc>

The UI is very confusing; modal light boxes pop up often leaving it unclear if
changes have been accepted. It didn't seem to accept
'<http://news.ycombinator.com'> as a single-site limit; but it did accept
'ycombinator.com' as one domain in the 'multiple site' option.

It appears to be backed by Yahoo's search. (A search for [desktoppy] found the
exact same results as [desktoppy site:ycombinator.com] at Yahoo, while missing
results found for the same query at Google.)

